# Getting Back Here.



## Mark_f (Jun 9, 2015)

I am just starting to get back into normal life again after having another small stroke during surgery a week or so ago. This was the third one this year and it hit harder than the other ones, but I seem to be recovering ok. It felt good to get back into the shop again even if it is only an hour a day. Looking like things will get better.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome back Mark. I wondered what happened to you. We missed you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 9, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Welcome back Mark. I wondered what happened to you. We missed you.
> 
> "Billy G"


I had sent you a PM , bill to tell you what happened. I hoped you got it as when I tried to do it I was having trouble focusing, but I should be back to normal within a couple weeks. I still get confused easily and very tired, but it is improving.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice to hear from you. And I second the Welcome Back.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jun 10, 2015)

Good that you're back.


----------



## ogberi (Jun 10, 2015)

Good to see you back.  Missed your posts in the forums.  Looking forward to seeing what work of art you build next.


----------



## kvt (Jun 10, 2015)

I was wandering,   Though you went on a vacation.   Welcome back, and hope doe a continued speedy recovery to you.   Looking forward to your builds  (which puts future projects on my list)


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 10, 2015)

Glad to see you back, Mark. Hope your recovery continues and we see more of your outstanding work here.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all, I am feeling better every day. I sure miss being in my shop, but I sneak out there every chance I get. (To many people watching me..... Lol).  Got a lot of things I would like to make so keep watching.

P.S.  If I disappear for any length of time, most likely something bad happened. My shop is my life, and I enjoy my time on this forum every night.


----------

